# Rosehip Flower Wine



## arcticsid (Mar 29, 2010)

These are fragrant but no where near that of a "traditional" rose.

I was still pretty new when I made this and have only done so once. Any suggestions for the upcoming wine this spring is welcome and appreciated.

I put 4 gallons of the petals in a ferment bucket. (No leaves or pitstels)

I brought to a boil:

1.25 gallons of water
1# Golden raisins, (chopped in the cuisinart)
1 (11.5 oz) Welch's 100% white grape juice frozen concentrate, undiluted
3 cups sugar
1 cup frozen low bush cranberries, (just because, found a small bag in the freezer from the previous fall)

I poured this over the petals and allowed it to cool and stirred in 1/4 tsp K meta.

I let it sit for 24 hours.

Next day I pured all of this into a ferment bag and gave it a good squeeze and returned it to the bucket.

I dissolved 4# + 3 cups sugar in 2 gallons of water and added 2(11.5 oz) OLd Orchard Apple/Kiwi/Strawberry frozen concentrate, undiluted.

Into the bucket it went.

I then, after dissolve in a bit of the must, added:

1 1/2 tsp Yeast Nutrient
1/2 teaspoon Tannin
1 1/2 teaspoon acid blend
3 teaspoons Pectin E
1/8 teaspoon powdered ginger.

SG 1.10 @ 90F

Allowed to sit for 12 hours and pitched one sachet of rehydrated Cotes de Blanc.

Was fermenting like crazy 12 hours later! This turned out wonderful. Cant wait to make a lot more this spring.


----------

